# MKVI Jetta radio harness



## Excoastie (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone out there no how to decode the wiring harness on a MKVI Jetta (specifically a '14)?

When I say decode, what I mean is what wire does what....

I know it's a hell of a lot easier to pick up a harness kit when installing an aftermarket head unit, but that's not what my project is about.
I'm going to keep my OEM Nav unit for now.

I'm trying to figure out what wire is for the illumination of the buttons and such on the OEM radio. I'm contemplating a little LED lighting project, and I'm trying to get my ducks in a row before I pull everything apart. It would be a lot easier if someone has either already been there and done that, or has access to a wiring diagram of some sort.

Thanks

Exco


----------



## Excoastie (Jan 20, 2014)

I may have found what I was looking for....

Here is what I found

I will be heading out to the car a little later. I'm going to test the accuracy of the above info. I'll update after I've done so.

If someone else has better info, I'm game.

Exco


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

"What you found" is not the correct wiring information for your car. That's the 1784 shell. 03+ have the 9003 shell. There is NO ILLUMINATION WIRE BEHIND THE RADIO, illumination through the radio is controlled via CAN. Illumination source has to be had at the switch.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.my-gti.com/529/volkswagen-rns-510-pin-assignments

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-aux-input-wiring-for-RNS510-from-non-nav-car


----------



## Excoastie (Jan 20, 2014)

NFrazier said:


> "What you found" is not the correct wiring information for your car. That's the 1784 shell. 03+ have the 9003 shell. There is NO ILLUMINATION WIRE BEHIND THE RADIO, illumination through the radio is controlled via CAN. Illumination source has to be had at the switch.


OK, thanks. That is good to know. I guess I'll have to go another route. I have yet to pull anything apart so it's not a big deal at this point. It's been too cold and wet to play with it yet, besides I have not yet ordered all of my LEDs.



MK6JSW said:


> http://www.my-gti.com/529/volkswagen-rns-510-pin-assignments
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-aux-input-wiring-for-RNS510-from-non-nav-car


Thanks for the info. I'll have to take some time and really take a good look at those pics, it didn't make a lot of sense with my quick look.

I'm not really wanting to reinvent the wheel for this little project, but it sounds like I may have to get a little creative.

I often wish that things could be simpler than they ever are.

Exco


----------



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

Question. 

I'm installing a new radio. It has a pink, green, n purple wire. Pink is supposed to be for speed sensing, purple for the radio to know if car is in reverse n green for parking brake. Anyone know if a standard harness covers this or do I have to route these wires somewhere special?

Nav radio is a Pioneer AVIC 8000 NEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

eddjmemg said:


> Question.
> 
> I'm installing a new radio. It has a pink, green, n purple wire. Pink is supposed to be for speed sensing, purple for the radio to know if car is in reverse n green for parking brake. Anyone know if a standard harness covers this or do I have to route these wires somewhere special?
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone know which wire is the Bluetooth mic wire? My Bluetooth just quit on me on the pioneer avic 8000nex. I thought the idea of using the great factory Bluetooth mic would be a great idea on the aftermarket stereo. What about using a factory rear view camera? Thanks for the help/guidance.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

http://maestro.idatalink.com/#


for factory Bluetooth integration and steering wheel integration. will not retain the OEM camera however.


----------



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome. Ordering tonight. Now the wait for them to put out Carplay firmware.


----------



## aditud (Dec 28, 2015)

*MK7 SportWagen aftermarket unit with OEM integration*

Hi, I think I may have tried to post on this issue already, but my posts just don't show up. I want a HU with Carplay in my 2015 SportWagen TDI SE. With as much integration as possible (including vehicle info such as current mpg, average mpg etc). Would the Kenwood DDX9902S with the Maestro module do the job? Thanks.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

aditud said:


> Hi, I think I may have tried to post on this issue already, but my posts just don't show up. I want a HU with Carplay in my 2015 SportWagen TDI SE. With as much integration as possible (including vehicle info such as current mpg, average mpg etc). Would the Kenwood DDX9902S with the Maestro module do the job? Thanks.


yes, if youre in the MA area, hit me up http://www.fb.com/icmass we are an authorized kenwood an maestro dealer.


----------



## aditud (Dec 28, 2015)

NFrazier said:


> yes, if youre in the MA area, hit me up http://www.fb.com/icmass we are an authorized kenwood an maestro dealer.


No, I live in western PA. 

I'm drooling over the new DNX893S. If and when Maestro comes with an integration solution for Golf Mk7, I'll have that installed.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

aditud said:


> No, I live in western PA.
> 
> I'm drooling over the new DNX893S. If and when Maestro comes with an integration solution for Golf Mk7, I'll have that installed.


I had a user from New York come to me for his Tiguan


----------

